

Blackberry becomes a source for shame and public humiliation - ralfd
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/16/technology/blackberry-becomes-a-source-of-shame-for-users.html

======
ralfd
> “I’m ashamed of it,” said Ms. Crosby ... In meetings, she says she hides her
> BlackBerry beneath her iPad for fear clients will see it and judge her.

> BlackBerry outcasts say that, increasingly, they suffer from shame and
> public humiliation as they watch their counterparts mingle on social
> networking apps that are not available to them, take higher-resolution
> photos, and effortlessly navigate streets — and the Internet — with better
> GPS and faster browsing.

> Ryan Hutto, a director at a San Francisco health information company, said
> he frequently depended on others, often his wife, for music playlists,
> navigation and sports scores. “After two or three questions, people start to
> get irritated,” Mr. Hutto said. His wife, Shannon Hutto, says with a sigh:
> “Anytime we go anywhere […] I kind of feel like his personal assistant.”

------
zmonkeyz
Probably old 8XXX Curve owners. Blackberry 7 is perfectly functional and
hopefully Blackberry 10 will be a hit for them.

